# fibrous veggies before bed



## iMan323 (Apr 5, 2007)

Is loading up on fibrous raw veggies like broccolli, celery, carrots a good idea before going to bed?  From what I understand they take more calories to digest then they provide in return so techincally it's like not eating anything? But they still give you a feeling of satiety, am I right?


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 5, 2007)

Check this out.


----------



## iMan323 (Apr 5, 2007)

Well, I was looking for more then just fats and protein..


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 5, 2007)

Carrots aren't really a fibrous veg.

But fibrous veg is alright before bed.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes, you can have fibrous veggies any time of the day.  Carrots on the other hand, I wouldn't have at night.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2007)

Haha!  Posted the same thing at the same time


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Yes, you can have fibrous veggies any time of the day.  Carrots on the other hand, I wouldn't have at night.




I beat you


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2007)

By seconds


----------



## iMan323 (Apr 5, 2007)

^^Thanks!  That's very encourage, I refuse to go to bed hungry.  What's wrong with carrots, btw?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2007)

Too many natural sugars.  They aren't really a fibrous veggie

Keep the carrots for the daytime.


----------



## forum9351 (Apr 5, 2007)

I thought the general rule was no carbs before bed? Is there just a small amount of fiber in veges then?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2007)

forum9351 said:


> I thought the general rule was no carbs before bed? Is there just a small amount of fiber in veges then?



watch this thread and lets see what happens.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Too many natural sugars.  They aren't really a fibrous veggie
> 
> Keep the carrots for the daytime.



despite the fact that they have a high(er) sugar content than other veggies, it would take an assload of carrots to really impact you.  That is the problem with the Glycemic Index.  While carrots are "Hi" GI, they have a low glycemic load.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah but if you are trying to lose weight, then why not have the carrot during the day instead?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Yeah but if you are trying to lose weight, then why not have the carrot during the day instead?



a) there isn't that much sugar in it to begin with.

b) with the amount of fiber you are getting from a salad, does that little amount of sugar really matter?

c) the nutrients you get from the carrot are going to outweigh the small amount of sugar it has IMO.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 6, 2007)

P-funk said:


> despite the fact that they have a high(er) sugar content than other veggies, it would take an assload of carrots to really impact you. That is the problem with the Glycemic Index. While carrots are "Hi" GI, they have a low glycemic load.


I agree with you about the GI stuff... but just in case you want to know a useless fact - carrots are low GI (in the 40's)... The original french study that showed 90 odd was in-correct and it was corrected in subsequent studies... pity that everyone had already picked up on the idea that carrots were high GI - cause now it is posted everywhere...


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2007)

P-funk said:


> a) there isn't that much sugar in it to begin with.
> 
> b) with the amount of fiber you are getting from a salad, does that little amount of sugar really matter?
> 
> c) the nutrients you get from the carrot are going to outweigh the small amount of sugar it has IMO.


For someone trying to lose weight, every morsel counts.  You guys have to remember...........not everyone can lose weight like Pfunk and Emma   Some of us actually have to work a lot harder at it because we don't have the metabolisms/genetics that you 2 have.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2007)

How many carrots are we talking about here?

Honestly!  I put like a pinch of shredded carrots on my salad and that is it.  What is that, like 15 calories?  That isn't even 1/3 of a whole carrot.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 6, 2007)

Jodi said:


> For someone trying to lose weight, every morsel counts.  You guys have to remember...........not everyone can lose weight like Pfunk and Emma   Some of us actually have to work a lot harder at it because we don't have the metabolisms/genetics that you 2 have.



True, because P see's results, he thinks everyone should eat/train like him and they will grow the same...


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> True, because P see's results, he thinks everyone should eat/train like him and they will grow the same...



that is not what i think at all dip fuck.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 6, 2007)

P-funk said:


> that is not what i think at all dip fuck.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2007)

BigDyl said:


>



fuck off dip shit troll.

instead of making stupid comments why don't you try and add someting intelligent to the conversation. 

I do realize that this is a strech for a dumb fuck like yourself.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2007)

And people love you but hate me?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 6, 2007)

Jodi said:


> And people love you but hate me?



that was uncalled for Jodi.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2007)

Jodi said:


> And people love you but hate me?



i wonder how that works out?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 6, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> that was uncalled for Jodi.


----------



## ABCs (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow, this was an interesting thread. Go FUNK!


----------

